# Yahoo messenger for the web



## gpatrick (Dec 23, 2009)

When using yahoo messenger for the web, I can login, but the application doesn't display anything. Such as, to show current  status, the drop down is blank. If I try to type something the text is blank.

I'm using flash10 and have jdk 1.6 installed and have the java plugin added in Firefox.  Thought it was due to not having Java installed, but still the same.


----------



## anomie (Dec 24, 2009)

Hate to say it, but you might need to run one of the Linux-binary browsers with its flash plugin. It sounds like flash is not playing nice for you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

With FF 3.5 (not the Linux version, no Java), Flash 10 and Linux-base 10, all's well for me. At least, I can sign in and set my status and such, and all menus work.


----------



## gpatrick (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm using Firefox 3.5 (not Linux), Flash 10 and Linux-base 10, too. I wonder why my results differ from yours?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

Does the 'front page' work at least?






After sign-in:





Get any of that?


----------



## gpatrick (Dec 24, 2009)

Front page:
I get a purple screen but where the yellow "sign in" is, it doesn't have the words.  Same for the gray "sign up", only a gray rectangle and no words.  No text at all.

After sign in:
The screen in the left side where yours shows available in the drop down, all I get in the drop down is a list of yellow circles with no print.  Where it is supposed to show "Find contacts", it's just blank.  No text or graphics.  Just get like frames, such as the balloons show, but are empty and I'm devoid of color.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> I'm devoid of color.



Well, it *is* Winter. Oh, I see what you mean.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

I have no idea of the inner workings and interactions of the Flash/Linux combo, but could it be something like needing linprocfs?


----------



## gpatrick (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, winter has already been too long (all 3 days)!

Could it be that I've copied the flash plugin instead of creating a link?

Changed libflashplugin.so to a link and didn't work.  Didn't know why a link would work and copy of the file wouldn't, but you never know


----------



## Dru (Dec 24, 2009)

@Dutch: Do you have many extra (if any extra at all) fonts installed?

There is the post near the end of page 3 in the flash thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5786&page=3

I tried the Yahoo page, and I only get the yellow box..etc, with no text, and also earlier this week, I had to take a look at a game site thats closing, which is flash based, and I have no text at that site.

Like oliverh mentioned in the other thread, that text is usually embedded, but it almost makes me wonder if its not, in some cases. Been so long since I seriously messed with flash. Also there is the font selection in Firefox, that allows pages to choose their own fonts, though I dunno if turning it off will help, as I havent tested it yet.

Either way, the problems seem to be related.


----------



## callado (Dec 24, 2009)

Dru said:
			
		

> Also there is the font selection in Firefox, that allows pages to choose their own fonts, though I dunno if turning it off will help, as I havent tested it yet.


No, it did not help me. The strange thing is that under Linux with the same version of Firefox and Flash10, the text is shown.Two examples when text is shown in linux, but not under FreeBSD:


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

@Dru. Yeah, I have quite a few extra font packs installed, but not one of them seems to have anything to do with Flash/Linux. There's linux-f10-fontconfig, but that's a nspluginwrapper dependency anyway, and I've done no config on/in/to it.

I have not messed with any FF settings, so the default "site can pick its own fonts" is there.


----------



## Dru (Dec 24, 2009)

@Dutch: Thanks for the info. It appears something is working on your system, thats broken on mine..and the few others.

I did some searching after posting last night, I just Googled "Linux flash fonts not showing" and it seems there are some font path problems with the player. Flash does actually use system fonts in some cases, almost appears to be tied into Xorg also.

I get a couple errors, that the freetype module, and type1 module are missing in Xorg, but I thought both of those were depreciated, and havent really bothered looking into it, the xft module is working though. Im uncertain if the broken modules are related or not.

Doubt I'll really be looking into it much more at the moment, as I have to get apcupsd working first, and Im just speculating on what I came across on Google after a quick search, but I just thought Id share what I found.

If anyone else is interested, just Google what I have in quotes above, or your own search terms, and see how to adapt the Linux fixes to FreeBSD.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 26, 2009)

Try to install x11-fonts/webfonts.


----------



## Dru (Dec 28, 2009)

sixtydoses, that worked over here, appreciate it.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 28, 2009)

@Dru- You're welcome.


----------

